
How to Simulate an Avalanche – And All Its Subtle Mechanics - rbanffy
https://www.techbriefs.com/component/content/article/tb/stories/blog/32798
======
d4l3k
I'm not sure what it is, but every time I see simulated snow there's just
something wrong about it. My brain just instinctively tells me "that's not
snow" and suggests sand or something else. There's a definite uncanny valley
effect for snow

------
ridewinter
It’s crazy how dangerous avalanches are to off-piste skiers. Living at a ski
town in the Alps, the causality list is almost like living in a war zone. The
better the conditions are, the more dangerous it gets - it’s a killer dynamic.

